# Ghetto Grille



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

before you jump on me- I did do the search!!! 

anyways- does anyone have a site with step by step pictorial instructions to making one? I have the mesh(not $30 apc, but $2 from ebay!) but I really don't want to fuck up my OEM grille and not be able to make a ghetto one, you know?

my car is a 1996 if that helps(cos I read somewhere that it's harder to do that on a 96??)
so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

very easy.... get a dremmel tool.. and use the sand/cutting disk, and slice that 5 lines out of the middle.. be careful, not to cut off the mounting points.. besides that, it will be fine.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

see, i don't know what "dremmel tool" and "sand/cutting disk"
are....


----------



## dowroa (Oct 6, 2002)

*Pix of Dremmel tool and Sand/cuttin Disk*

I thought I would include these so you know what you are looking for:











I have the carbon disk attacked which is used for cutting. You can pick a dremmel tool up at Sears, Lowes, Home Depot for around 50 bux, and it is an invaluable cutting tool.

It comes with a lot of standard attachments along with the proper disks needed for different types of cutting/sanding.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Or just buy a hacksaw blade for 99 cents and do it by hand.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

thanks guys- but at the risk of sounding like a dickhead, i thought there were some sites out there that showed the whole thing tho...i'm all for experimenting, but I do oh just so good with clear instructions and I only have one grille...


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

can you connect the dots?.. well there is an outline of a grill.. wait.. hold up let me find this picture.. (elongated 3 minutes)
if they dont work, copy this.. 

http://ultperformance.streetracing.org/GrillSale.jpg


it should work

if not, then its time to change sites.










as you can see, bone stock grill, i just cut out the white lines in the middle, and then kept the mounting points, once you put the mesh on, you wont even see the mounting spots.. so it will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey, dowroa nice pic. lol


----------

